# Best Hunting Vest



## toshee

Hi all,
Looking for suggestions/recommendations on a blaze orange hunting vest for my V. After about 2 hours grouse hunting in the bush yesterday, the vest he had on was shredded. I had to take it off of him and tie some remnants around his collar for visibility.
Needless to say, he's now covered in scratches.

So, I am hoping someone can point me to a vest(s) that is tough enough to withstand the thick brush but also fits properly. 

Thanks!


----------



## dmak

I am a fan of the cabellas brand neoprene vests with chest protectors. They have held up for my guy all last season. They increased visibility of the dog help me focus on the birds

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Dog-Training-Supplies/Vests-Boots|/pc/104791680/c/104715180/sc/103906980/Cabelas-5mm-Neoprene-Vest-with-Armor-Flex8482-Chest-Protector/732701.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-dog-training-supplies-vests-boots%2F_%2FN-1104248%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103906980&WTz_l=SEO%3Bcat103906980#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## texasred

Mine wear Blaze orange collars when upland hunting. I don't want them wearing anything that could cause them to over heat. I only put neoprene vests on them for waterfowl hunting in cold weather. Filson makes a chest protector and everything Ive bought from them holds up for years.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE wears the Cabelas skid vest - blaze orange / reflective strips - $30 but usualy on sale for $15 - it is rugged and very adjustable - medium fit's PIKE @ 60# perfect - after fitting I have the strap tails cut and sewn so there are no loose ends


----------



## BlueandMac

We haven't found anything perfect, but our favorite one to date for underbody protection is this one from LL Bean:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/48166?feat=507029-GN2&page=skid-plate-chest-protector&attrValue_0=Blaze Orange&productId=831375

Link also includes several customer reviews that you might find useful. It seemed alittle clunky to me at first (straps and connectors) but it is very adjustable and it has held up very well. And the dogs seem fine with it. It is for underbody protection, so you don't see much of it when they are running heads down in the woods, so we also have them wear bright collars. 

We have also used the one REM mentions from Cabella's. I really like the fit, but we had some issues with chaffing on our dogs arm pit areas. We also tried ones from Remington, but the sections connect via Velcro and we found they didn't work that well...plus the tummy section wasn't adjustable to be small enough for their waists.


----------



## R E McCraith

Blue ? did your Cabelas skid vest have the elastic inserts in the arm pit area - their older models did not - PIKE can hunt for 3 days with no chaffing - No matter what skid vest you get - every time you can stop - take it off and check for objects that have gotton under the vest - be amazed what a hard hunting pup can pick up !


----------



## BlueandMac

Hey REM - I don't recall it having the elastic inserts so maybe I did have the older model. I'll have to dig them out and check. Thanks!


----------



## littlelulu

I've tried a couple of skid plates and found that they just don't stay in place very well on Lulu when she's tearing around in the woods. I recently found the Field Chest Protector from Howling Dog Alaska and LOVE it. It's not blaze orange and may be too much coverage for dogs that don't get cold, but it's perfect for Lulu. Great coverage, great protection from thick cover, it moves and stretches with her and it stays in place perfectly. Haven't had to pull it down or adjust it once. We'll pair it with her blaze orange collar when we go hunting next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Darcy1311

I have just ordered a pointer specialties orange tummy saver,dog chest protector. you cannot get stuff like that in the UK so I had to get it on eBay from Warner's sporting, Carlisle PA USA cost 25 dollar or 16 pounds in English money...
The Yanks appear to be able to get great kit for their dogs..


----------



## SteelCityDozer

We don't hunt but I had to get these for potty time at the inlaws as people hunt on their land. They're pretty inexpensive from gun dog supply website.


----------



## texasred

Rudy said:


> 8)


I am only going to leave this part of the post up for a couple of days. Then I will be removing this past members post/picture.
This picture did not belong to him, and was taken off another website.








neoprene hunting vests – Fusion Vizslas' Blog


Posts about neoprene hunting vests written by Mel Reveles




fusionvizslas.wordpress.com


----------

